# Where can I get Tamworth Pigs in Ontario



## Jessykah (Jul 8, 2010)

Please help me out people. My family really wants to raise Tamworths and help to keep the breed alive. Does anyone know of where I can get Tamworths locally? I live near Ottawa, Ontario. Thank You.


----------



## patandchickens (Jul 9, 2010)

Phone or email Rare Breeds Canada (I don't remember their url offhand, google them) and they can probably suggest some breeders  

Good luck, have fun,

Pat


----------



## Jessykah (Jul 9, 2010)

That was very helpful, thank you.


----------



## lupinfarm (Jul 9, 2010)

I believe there is a farm breeding and raising Tamworths in Hastings. There was an article on them in the Community Press Eastern (for Stirling) I believe. You might look up Tamworth and Hastings and Slow Food Movement (this is what they go by).


----------



## lupinfarm (Jul 9, 2010)

http://www.wholearth.com/contact

Whole Earth Farmstudio breeds and raises Tamworth Pigs. I remember the owner contacting me not long ago (through BYH I believe) regarding my hunt for Gloucester Old Spots and suggesting Tamworths. I later saw their article in the paper.


----------

